
Why Best Buy is Going out of Business...Gradually - FluidDjango
http://www.forbes.com/sites/larrydownes/2012/01/02/why-best-buy-is-going-out-of-business-gradually/
======
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: Anecdotal ranting about a bricks-and-mortar experience, and a
comparison to online experience. Not really specific to Best Buy, but a good
summary of challenges faced by retailers. Not much help suggesting a way out;
its clear online experiences can be convenient for the customer, not clear how
Best Buy or anybody can improve on this.

